# What Is This Worth?



## Finster (Feb 19, 2016)

This was an e-bay auction for $150." lot of 100 Niagara Endmill End Mill 5/16 x 3/8 x 3/4 35100 HSS4" Supposedly, they were used only once to cut plastic and are like new. They do look like new. In the pictures, you can see where there is some plastic gummed up on the end of some of the bits. Sorry, I can't post a bigger picture, if you want to see, you'll have to google it.


So are they worth $1.50 each? I believe they are all sharp. There doesn't seem to be any wear (looking at coating on the ends" unless the plastic dulled them.


----------



## Brain Coral (Feb 19, 2016)

Copying and pasting your quote doesn't lead to the original ebay images. If they are virtually brand new, that would be a good buy. But, you'd have a lifetime supply of one particular size. They are certainly worth $1.50 each if you can use them. It's really up to you to decide if they are a good bargain for you. If you have some "fun" money to spend, go right ahead.

Cheers... 

Brian


----------



## Finster (Feb 19, 2016)

Brain Coral said:


> Copying and pasting your quote doesn't lead to the original ebay images. If they are virtually brand new, that would be a good buy. But, you'd have a lifetime supply of one particular size. They are certainly worth $1.50 each if you can use them. It's really up to you to decide if they are a good bargain for you. If you have some "fun" money to spend, go right ahead.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Brian


Well, the plan is to inspect them and if they are like new, I'll resell a bunch until I get my money back. I'll keep what's left. I figure that I'll end up with about half of the lot.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 19, 2016)

From my experience, it's probably a little bit high for a big lot like that, as they would normaly go for about a buck a piece.  I've bought multiple lots, and depending on size and composition of the lot (big end mills and carbide tend to be a bit higher) they seem to run about a buck.  If these are as good is claimed, then they would be worth it, but you won't know until you get them.  Check out the sellers feedback.  If it is near 100% with quite a few ratings, then it's probably legit.  Any eBay seller below 98% is considered a deadbeat.  Any way you go about it, buying used cutters is a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Finster (Feb 19, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> From my experience, it's probably a little bit high for a big lot like that, as they would normaly go for about a buck a piece.  I've bought multiple lots, and depending on size and composition of the lot (big end mills and carbide tend to be a bit higher) they seem to run about a buck.  If these are as good is claimed, then they would be worth it, but you won't know until you get them.  Check out the sellers feedback.  If it is near 100% with quite a few ratings, then it's probably legit.  Any eBay seller below 98% is considered a deadbeat.  Any way you go about it, buying used cutters is a bit of a gamble.


Yep, I agree. This guy is at 100% review with 379 reviews. I'm thinking I'm safe. I'm going to try and sell 10 pc lots starting at $25 or $30 bids if they are in "like new" condition. I think I'll be able to get rid of them in time. If not, it's only $150. Not like I have to sell the house. Live and learn.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 19, 2016)

About 6 months ago I bought the same (type) article, (4 flute 5/16 TiN coated one end mills), ten for $8.95 inc shipping.  I'd be hard pressed to spend $25 for another ten.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 19, 2016)

Finster said:


> Yep, I agree. This guy is at 100% review with 379 reviews. I'm thinking I'm safe. I'm going to try and sell 10 pc lots starting at $25 or $30 bids if they are in "like new" condition. I think I'll be able to get rid of them in time. If not, it's only $150. Not like I have to sell the house. Live and learn.


If you resell/flip them on fleabay and if that buyer has any savvy at all. That buyer will notice the original source of the end mills and note that the original seller has been selling MANY lots of 100 of those end mills. And the buyer that is thinking of buying yours @ +$2.50 each will probably instead buy a 100 @ $1.50 each from the original source. And franky, selling to someone with other than savvy on fleabay, like from outerspace (slang), just ain’t worth it. The oneway feedback system and return policy is the deal breaker for selling to buyers from outerspace IMHO.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9336-Lot-Of...132060?hash=item35fb67849c:g:8L8AAOSwyQtVlZ9H


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2016)

Think about this.  Why would the original owner take the end mills out of service if they were sharp and serviceable?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 20, 2016)

that's a lot of work to get a bunch of endmills all the same size. I'd rather spend $20-30 on a grab bag of different sizes, or even $10 on a set of 5 from China.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 20, 2016)

I expect they are cutting something with those EMs that require a specific surface finnish.  That's the only reason I can think that they would be selling them while they were still sharp.  One think you might ask is how they will be shipped.  If they are put in a bag loose, they might be sharp when the leave the sellers place, but they won't be by the time they've been thrown around a few UPS trucks while banging together.  I've got a T&C grinder, so when I order them I generaly don't care if they are sharp or not (many are).


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 20, 2016)

chips&more said:


> other than savvy on fleabay, like from outerspace (slang),


Explain?


----------

